# Shaker Hood



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I remember seeing a post a long time ago with some pictures a guy took of a GTO with a shaker hood... I haven't been able to find out who made it. Does anyone know? I thought it looked sweet!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PM Sent.


----------

